# Sask Muleys



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

its been nice and cool at nights tho, i know ill be out reguardless of the weather! good luck to all


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes! Good luck to everyone!! My camera has put me without any confirmed bucks, but much talk about "the big one". I haven't scouted the areas but I'll be out there, hot or cold or wet or dry...


Cheers


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

I got out yesterday. Man it was hot!!

Almost got close enough two three different bucks but nothing close enough that I was comfortable taking a shot. How did the rest of you do if you were out?


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

*I shot a trophy!!!!!*

6 am, I see this monster come trotting between some bales.....


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

CndWrangler said:


> 6 am, I see this monster come trotting between some bales.....


Nice shot!


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Boy they're tougher than you think! That's my 3rd arrow too. The little arshole ate one in half and ran a couple hundred yards with one through the middle... Oh well! Money well spent!


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

See any mulies while you were out?


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

A Couple of does, nothing within range. Tonight I found a 4x4 still full velvet. Not huge, but very uniformed. I may go after him, its my first year with a bow and I'd love to take a nice velvet


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah the three I saw yesterday were all still full velvet. It would sure be nice to take one like that.


I think there are some sand hills to your north-east just off the the tip of lake diefenbaker. What di you know about that area? Is it public land, a community pasture, or a game preserve?


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*sask mulies*

did ya at least eat the ****?


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

LintBoy said:


> Yeah the three I saw yesterday were all still full velvet. It would sure be nice to take one like that.
> 
> 
> I think there are some sand hills to your north-east just off the the tip of lake diefenbaker. What di you know about that area? Is it public land, a community pasture, or a game preserve?


Yeah, I know that area well. Zone 23, the NE Edge is park Boundary with no hunting, then hits a perfect pasture with a guy I know well. There's some PFRA pasture through there, then as you come along the south side of that tip, its park boundary( hunting avail though) then community pasture. Finding more good bucks, but not much moving. Native grass is still green as green can be. The last couple nights are a bit cooler, they're movin a little more. 



Eat ****? Are you serious??


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

*sask mulies*

then why kill it if yoour not goin to eat it maybe he'll at least make himself a hat


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

turkster said:


> then why kill it if yoour not goin to eat it maybe he'll at least make himself a hat


You kill them because they're nothing but a pain in the ***** They rip house roofs open, they destroy contents, they do nothing good.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

turkster said:


> then why kill it if yoour not goin to eat it maybe he'll at least make himself a hat


rabies ridden vermin romanticized by tree huggers & walt disney.


----------



## LintBoy (Oct 20, 2005)

CndWrangler said:


> Yeah, I know that area well. Zone 23, the NE Edge is park Boundary with no hunting, then hits a perfect pasture with a guy I know well. There's some PFRA pasture through there, then as you come along the south side of that tip, its park boundary( hunting avail though) then community pasture. Finding more good bucks, but not much moving. Native grass is still green as green can be. The last couple nights are a bit cooler, they're movin a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> Eat ****? Are you serious??


So you're saying the south end of the park does have areas where hunting is legal?

I'm just curious because I'm always looking for areas that are "public" land that I can just get out and walk. I'm sort of new to hunting so I don't know many land owners, so public land is a big bonus. Are the PFRA pastures open during bow season? I know the coteau beach community pasture allows hunting but not until rifle season, so a pasture open during bow season would be nice.


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

LintBoy said:


> So you're saying the south end of the park does have areas where hunting is legal?
> 
> I'm just curious because I'm always looking for areas that are "public" land that I can just get out and walk. I'm sort of new to hunting so I don't know many land owners, so public land is a big bonus. Are the PFRA pastures open during bow season? I know the coteau beach community pasture allows hunting but not until rifle season, so a pasture open during bow season would be nice.


Yeah, there's lots of land on the south end that's now open. It opened up on the 10th. The PFRA and community pastures I think require permission, but that's it. Actually, I think the PFRA's are open. 

If you're wanting to tour around some day, send me a message and I'll take you around. Where abouts are you from?


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

how did you guys make out?


----------



## CndWrangler (Aug 21, 2009)

Hunting seems 3 weeks behind. Nothing was moving for the first while, now they're all trecking out to the Alfalfa fields. Still seeing smaller bucks and a fair amount of does, no "big ones". Went out with the ol' muzzleloader, nothing great. While out, found some guys in orange - hunting elk... ~does that make sense??~ Camo - muzzle, orange -high powered rifle **AT THE SAME TIME** ....I think I will be writing a few letters....


My dates for rifle are getting slimmer and slimmer. I have a feeling this may be another year of small bucks or a couple nice does. 

Bird season hasn't been bad, although not as many groups of huns as last year. Chicken has had a good turnout.

I'm in South Dakota right now, wishing I could of fit in the time for Phesant. Maybe next year. 

Anyone find/get anything as of yet??


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

******....*



CndWrangler said:


> You kill them because they're nothing but a pain in the ***** They rip house roofs open, they destroy contents, they do nothing good.


Not only that but the population has to be trimmed down.There is to many of them right now.
they should do what Sask did years ago and pay for the tails.


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

well here is my mule (first pic) and tuned3d's mule deer. not a lot of archery tags filled from around our area this year due to not much movement/weather and late harvests. neighbor killed a clean 180 full velvet 8 point and a friend of his from out of town shot a 200+ triple droptine.. sorry no pics of those two big boys.


----------

